# The Queen



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just seen a few clips of the Queen being interviewed and it looks to be interesting, it will be on your TV on Sunday evening.
I would love to see this program, but can't get English TV anymore it seems, hopefully it will be on youtube sometime.

Just thought I´d tell you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TV Catchup should work online in Germany Jan http://www.tvcatchup.com/

All the channels are on there. If you want to watch it on a big screen you could try running an HDMI Cable from your TV to your laptop (assuming both have HDMI ports)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought they disbanded when freddie croaked.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now why would they do that just because a frog made a noise ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> TV Catchup should work online in Germany Jan http://www.tvcatchup.com/
> 
> All the channels are on there. If you want to watch it on a big screen you could try running an HDMI Cable from your TV to your laptop (assuming both have HDMI ports)


Well I´ll go to the foot of our stairs, it asks me to remove the adblock on Safari so I tried Google Chrome and it works. I have given up firefox because I am bombarded with the same adds and extra windows from Amazon and telecom telling me I have won something when I really haven't.
Just looked and it was advertising that very program on BBC1 on Sunday night, thanks Barry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh her :roll: tut tut, I thought it was summat importante.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09p28tb


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No clever clogs, not songs of praise with Katherine Jenkins and Queeny, its at 8pm (I think) an interview with the Queen and I would like to see it and my mate Barry has shown me how :laugh:

B.T.W My late brother painted portraits of Katherine Jenkins, sent them to her and she kept in touch with him until he died, even sent him a goodbye message just before he died, I thought that was lovely.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> B.T.W My late brother painted portraits of Katherine Jenkins, sent them to her and she kept in touch with him until he died, even sent him a goodbye message just before he died, I thought that was lovely.


The Skipper of the boat I go fishing on is a personal friend of hers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well now, it so happens I was in London on the 2nd June 1953, as it was my 3rd birthday, (totally wasted on me I think) I was taken there especially and I got a spoon with a threepenny bit in it as a souvenir, dunno what happened to it though.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09p1vdh


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Knowing you it was sold for fourpence even at that time.... > :wink2: :kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was only free Dave FFS.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> The Skipper of the boat I go fishing on is a personal friend of hers.


Thats interesting Drew, next time you see him please ask him to ask her if she still has Raymonds pictures. Small world.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had 2 cups saucers and plates of the coronation (one set was my brothers) I gave them away to someone who collected all that stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is the spoon I got, well not the exact one, https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/queen-elizabeth-11-coronation1953-tea-spoon-/222785066403 I wonder if this is the 3d connection https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/806...ed_2nd_June_1953_At_low_start_of_R600_00.html


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*I think this was the style*

All school children were given a set


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have loads of those going back donkeys years (Well Michelle has). I think she thinks one day they will be worth a fortune. I havent got the heart to tell her they are probably millions of them in circulation.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In 2053 they'll be antique Barry, tell Michelle to hang on to them they'll be worth a small fortune :grin2: Michelle will be antique as well by then nearly, you could flog em as a job lot and buy a top model motorhome, well one that doesn't have bits falling off anyway.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> In 2053 they'll be antique Barry, tell Michelle to hang on to them they'll be worth a small fortune :grin2: Michelle will be antique as well by then nearly, you could flog em as a job lot and* buy a top model *


Is that what you really meant Jan?:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> All school children were given a set


not very appropriate for a free year old boy though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> not very appropriate for a free year old boy though.


Probably not given to kids in nurseries / kinder garden.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't remember yesterday, ne're mind 64 years ago Gerty love, ackcherly WTF did I I have for breakfast?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> In 2053 they'll be antique Barry, tell Michelle to hang on to them they'll be worth a small fortune :grin2: Michelle will be antique as well by then nearly, you could flog em as a job lot and buy a top model motorhome, well one that doesn't have bits falling off anyway.


2053! I doubt I'll be around to enjoy the proceeds! ??!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> TV Catchup should work online in Germany Jan http://www.tvcatchup.com/
> All the channels are on there. If you want to watch it on a big screen you could try running an HDMI Cable from your TV to your laptop (assuming both have HDMI ports)


Odd that Barry.
Tried 'tvcatchup' on the laptop and great all channels.
But on the large all in one PC we watch TV on it just says can't find content?:frown2:
Yet 'easyview.eu' works great night after night?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> TV Catchup should work online in Germany Jan http://www.tvcatchup.com/
> 
> All the channels are on there. If you want to watch it on a big screen you could try running an HDMI Cable from your TV to your laptop (assuming both have HDMI ports)


I have just been through all the programs on at the moment on the tvcatchup.com, what a load of rubbish, worse than our stations.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I have just been through all the programs on at the moment on the tvcatchup.com, what a load of rubbish, worse than our stations.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder Jan. Can't please all the people all the time. Brilliant nature progs on now and again.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I did say on at the moment Ray, I would have thought there would be something interesting to watch. As much as I love dogs the puppy program did not grab my interest.
Starting a new thread for whats on.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just watching about that traitor Edward.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Just watching about that traitor Edward.
> 
> Ray.


Well do tell me which program Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just this minute finished watching, she has a lovely sense of humour. 
Well worth watching I felt. 
Showed some lovely footage of the coronation and an insight into the preparation.
It must have given millions a lift after the war years only 8 years behind them.
I watched it on a little black and white TV in a neighbours house, I was 9 years old at the time.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Also watched the entire program what an insight into her wonderful sense of humour and intelligence and all the old footage. Her opinion of the various royal crowns was a hoot.


----------

